# openOffice + Textmarken sichtbar schalten



## P_H_I_L (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
will diverste Textmarken einfügen. Doch irgendwie sind diese nicht sichtbar.

In openOffice Word, sind die Textmarken unter Extras-->Optionen als sichtbar einzuschalten. Dochd diese Einstellung finde ich in openOffice.Writer nicht.

Gibt es das überhaupt?
bitte kurze Hilfestellung, danke

LG
Phil


----------



## P_H_I_L (29. Februar 2008)

geht das denn überhaupt? weil keiner antwortet,...


----------



## jvr (10. März 2008)

Diese Funktion habe ich auch schon gesucht, jedoch nicht gefunden..
Man kann aber mit F5 den Navigator einschalten und mit diesem die Textmarken anwählen.


----------



## P_H_I_L (11. März 2008)

ja super danke! habe auch schon gehört, das dies in openOffice einfach nicht möglich Textmarken sichtbar zu setzen..

Gruß,
Phil


----------

